# Environmental needs of a pregnant mouse



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

What exactly is necessary and what should I avoid putting in the cage with her? I know she needs nesting material and a quiet environment so that she's relaxed. Also I removed anything she can climb on, but the problem I have with that is that I also have another doe in there with her and I don't want her to be without anything to play with. I do have the wheel in there for them to run on but only the non pregnant one ever really runs on it since the pregnant one is very timid and never really left her hut much even before the pregnancy... So again any tips for this would be very appreciated considering this is my first time doing this so any tips or tricks I don't already know would really be awesome!


----------



## L&amp;CLove (Mar 6, 2014)

You need a tank, not a cage. A 10 gallon. Mice babies can easily slip through the cage bars and get lost/hurt/die. You might want to consider separating the doe, there are pros and cons to having a nanny (the other doe), BUT it's best to have the mom with no stress and to focus on her babies. You can reunite the duo after she's done taking care of the babies, which is a little over a month (5 weeks).


----------



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

I've actually found so far that keeping a nanny mouse in with the pregnant doe helps keep the mother less stressed, since there's someone else there to help with cleaning the babies and keeping them warm so she can take a break without having the babies constantly climbing all over her.

That being said, you'll want to watch them closely during the whole period. Be prepared to take the nanny away the second you see any sign of fighting or baby-stealing. Some pairs get along well the whole time, some get along at first but start fighting once the babies arrive, and others are fine only until the babies reach a certain age. It really depends on the individual personalities involved, though once you have an experienced nanny (one who has succeeded in raising a litter with the mother), than you can sometimes rely on her to teach new mothers and nannies how everything works. Until you are absolutely certain this particular pair is a good match, just keep a close eye on both of them.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A quiet room, a tank with solid sides, nesting material like TP, warm temp of 75%F. Extra protein in the diet, fresh food twice a day, make sure she doesnt have mites, no drafts.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

L&CLove said:


> You need a tank, not a cage. A 10 gallon.


At the very least as a 10 gallon is tiny.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

A ten gallon tank is more than big enough for one little mousie. I keep a half a dozen in a ten gallon tank.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

half a dozen?????? I would never ever keep one mouse in a ten gallon.


----------



## What'sausername (Mar 4, 2014)

moustress said:


> A ten gallon tank is more than big enough for one little mousie. I keep a half a dozen in a ten gallon tank.


I have 5 and a ten gallon is no where big enough for them.. You should consider getting a bigger one or another ten gallon to put 3 of them in :/ Mice get bored easliy and in such a small space I wouldn't be surprised if they run out of things to do quickly

Min are in a 20 gal. But that's because I'm expecting to keep a few of the babies. A 15 Gallon was perfect for them though.. I'm not telling you how to keep them I'm just suggesting it so they have more room for activities


----------

